
Sleep Hacking Produces Results -- For a Time - nreece
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/04/sleep-hacking-p.html
======
breily
I tried polyphasic sleep for about 3 or 4 days and failed miserably - I could
never fall asleep for the naps. Anyone here tried it and had success with it?

